# Buying Euros



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone used Crown Currency on line to buy Euros? They appear to give a good rate with next day delivery.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Used them a couple of times now and have delivered as promised.
Had some delivered yesterday at a rate of 1.182.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you have the time to get the card (about a week) this worked for me
http://www.fairfx.com/travelcardl

It is a pre pay card with an excellent rate.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Next best is Caxton FX only a very slightly lower rate than the above but only have to buy at 150 euros or more. AND no ATM charges in the euro zone 1.192 I got last week


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

FX card also has no ATM charges and no commission.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Card Charges*

Nearly all cards charge you when you buy currency online
The new Thos Cook card delivers a good rate and no charges when you buy things but charges you a % on cash withdrawals


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

BBJ said:


> Has anyone used Crown Currency on line to buy Euros? They appear to give a good rate with next day delivery.


 I have used them on several occasions but they do not give a next day delivery, it is usually a minimun of 10 days in advance.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

BBJ said:


> Has anyone used Crown Currency on line to buy Euros? They appear to give a good rate with next day delivery.


Yes I use them. Just got 1.192 and already ordered Octobers Euros at 1.233 The only down side is if you want the best rate you have to pay in advance - say up to two months or more.

They deliver on time, no delivery charges. Would certainly recommend them


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't be bothered chasing points of a penny on exchange rates.
Only ever take about a hundred quids of euros (from post office with zero risk) and just hit the cash machines as required.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Euri*

 Ciao tutti, just a quick tip for when buying Eurines. Make sure you only get banknotes no bigger than of Euro 50. Many continental motorhomers are reporting difficulties in GB, France, Holland, and Germany in tendering notes of 100 and 200 eurines, with 500 eurine notes being flatly refused.
Fears of forgery, laundering etc.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Euri*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti, just a quick tip for when buying Eurines. Make sure you only get banknotes no bigger than of Euro 50. Many continental motorhomers are reporting difficulties in GB, France, Holland, and Germany in tendering notes of 100 and 200 eurines, with 500 eurine notes being flatly refused.
> Fears of forgery, laundering etc.
> saluti,
> eddied


Good point eddied,

I got stuck with a €100 note and it took me weeks to get it changed - even a bank didn't want to know


----------

